# Library and nursery project



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey all, I finished these last year (finally got my camera emptied) thought you might enjoy. First shot is of nursery 95% done, second is nursery 100% done, with "mood" lighting on. 









Here it is with the rope lighting:









Here's a shot of the library:









Both projects were done with stock cabinets from Ikea. Little bit of gingerbread and fancy lighting, and voila!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Your library looks really sharp


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

wow Looks Great!!!


----------

